# Landis to Rock Racing



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Just got twittered that Landis signed with rock racing. Can't quite find the smilie to convey my thoughts on the matter.

link here http://neilbrowne.com/

Edit: And they added Tony Cruz


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I could have sworn he rode for them last year, but I'm prob confusing Floyd with Tyler...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

That is, I don't know, sad I guess.


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

if landis just races and preforms well, then what could it hurt. in the worse case it turns into a hamilton thing all over again (bringing publicity to rockracing again). rockracing are already the "badboys" of cycling, if it turns into a hamilton thing, then they just gain more street cred yo.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I think Rock racing should steal an idea from Garmin. They always have something graphic on the back of their jersey to make it look like they have a burrito or clif bars in their pocket. Rock should do this with guns.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> I think Rock racing should steal an idea from Garmin. They always have something graphic on the back of their jersey to make it look like they have a burrito or clif bars in their pocket. Rock should do this with guns.


Or syringes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Or syringes.


......did not see that one coming..........


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

And they just added Tony Cruz


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Landis rode for Ouch Maxxis last year - I think he rode mostly in support of others - did not have very many good results.

I think OM team was financially supported by the DR who did the hip surgery on Floyd (the Ouch part) - wonder if this team will be around next year with the same sponsors.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

How good of a source is this moderately random guy who may or may not be editing a cycling related article or magazine right now?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

First Mexican pro tour team? Ball is all about PR. All show and no dough.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess I have to be a rock fan now....I hate them, but I'd do Floyd in a minute.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the guy. I would have liked to see him as a super-domestique on the Shack.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a good thing for the other OUCH riders, who were all pretty much faster and having better results than their team leader but were not given the proper credits in the press since they were in the shadow of Landis.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

A Momentary Lapse of Reason


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> That's a good thing for the other OUCH riders, who were all pretty much faster and having better results than their team leader but were not given the proper credits in the press since they were in the shadow of Landis.


The team was created around Floyd because he is the featured rider promoting that companies products which are specialty medical orthopedics. 

As for his comeback, many athletes that have had Floyd's type of injury never come back to the top level again. Bo Jackson is a good example of an athlete who's career was ended by the same type of injury.


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

CabDoctor said:


> Just got twittered that Landis signed with rock racing. Can't quite find the smilie to convey my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> link here http://neilbrowne.com/
> 
> Edit: And they added Tony Cruz


That's interesting. I wonder what will happen to Ouch now. I wonder, now, since Rasmussen has a team that he won't announce yet, and his wife is Mexican . . . could it be Rock Racing? He fits the profile of one of their signings. I wonder where Ball is going to get his money from this year. Could Ouch be a secondary sponsor to help pay the bills?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I undersatand Floyd's injury and it's link to the sponsor, I just thought that there should have been more thumbs ups and credits to the rest of the team, Floyd or not, some riders on that team have raced very well this year and since Floyd didn't they might as well take the good results from their other riders. Not blaming the team or Floyd, but in race coverage this year, they always showed Floyd in the back of the pack but not much of their other riders who were at the front.

Rasmussen has hinted he could do a Grand Tour... not so with Rock...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I will buy this when I see it on a legit news source (not saying its not true) bust since neither of these riders will confirm for a real news source Im not convinced this is real.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Neil Browne is the editor for "Road" magazine. You do realize that right. I'm not sure if you can get more legit than that.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cruz-signs-with-rock-racing-for-2010


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a bummer dude. But I still hope that Floyd can find some better results this year.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

CabDoctor said:


> Neil Browne is the editor for "Road" magazine. You do realize that right. I'm not sure if you can get more legit than that.



Sure you can - when he puts it in Road its news when he talks about it on his blog is a rumor. 

This is what your looking for for legit
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cruz-signs-with-rock-racing-for-2010

a I will add to this Browne no longer works at Road, he is still working in cycling an at a place that could give him access to information.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

CabDoctor said:


> I think Rock racing should steal an idea from Garmin. They always have something graphic on the back of their jersey to make it look like they have a burrito or clif bars in their pocket. Rock should do this with guns.


That shirt is awesome...a close second to the tuxedo shirt.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

kytyree said:


> That is, I don't know, sad I guess.


Yea really, some one with his ability should be in the upper ranks of the sport...although I don't know what condition he is in these days. Basso and Vino are back, so why not Floyd? I've always had a soft spot for him because of his personality and his Amish or Mennonite, or whatever heritage, and I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Is he still just a pariah in the sport?


----------

